# Tobacco juice for bee stings



## gadeerwoman (Jun 2, 2006)

All these posts about old home remedies made me remember my Daddy's cure for bee and wasp stings...tobacco juice. I was always trying to catch 'king' and 'queen' bees when I was growing up and until I learned to really tell the difference I sometimes got a bumble bee by mistake. My Dad would always spit a mouthful of tobacco juice on it to take away the sting. It worked.
And how many have ever rubbed the top of a catfish's head on the sting when you got barbed by an old catfish fin?


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 2, 2006)

have tried and still use the juice on stings .......


 never heard about the catfish head thing ....


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know if it works or not buy my daughter got stung by something the other day and I put a hunk of slightly used snuff on it and about thirty minutes later you could barely see the bite?  She also quit crying shortly after I put it on there? Never heard the catfish thing?


----------



## Trizey (Jun 2, 2006)

Tobacco juice works well on jelly fish too.  I had a Porteguese man of war get on me when I was little and it wrapped around my torso pretty good, that was some pain!  The tobacco really helped the stinging.


----------



## SBG (Jun 2, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> And how many have ever rubbed the top of a catfish's head on the sting when you got barbed by an old catfish fin?



Have heard the catfish thing...but it was always the "other" end used to rub with.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2006)

I`ve used both techniques and they seem to work.


----------



## Jamie Moody (Jun 2, 2006)

my grandpaw always moistened pipe tobacco for stings, he used the catfish "slime" for finnings also.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 2, 2006)

use the juice for stings all the time...seems to work good...thankfully haven't been finned by a catfish yet but i'll have to try that if i ever do


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 2, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Tobacco juice works well on jelly fish too.  I had a Porteguese man of war get on me when I was little and it wrapped around my torso pretty good, that was some pain!  The tobacco really helped the stinging.



Whew, that was a wad of chaw there. I have had man o wars wrap around me a few times and man do they hurt. Like somebody putting out 100 cigarettes on your skin.

I have used tobacco juice from time to time on stings before. Works better than anything else.


----------



## vince (Jun 2, 2006)

As a child in the 60's I had to use the tobacco many times. Grandfather and uncle ran several trot lines at Clarks hill and I would go check the lines with them.They always told me not to get finned by a cat and I never did so i don't know about the cure for being finned. Never head rubbing of the cats head on it though.But if I do I'll try it.


----------



## specialk (Jun 2, 2006)

my daddy one time tore up a cigerette and moistened the tobacco and put it on a wasp sting i got.  i guess it worked cause i'm alive today!.........my granny always put a dab of baking soda on the sting and poured a few drops of vinegar on it and it would fizz up, that still works for me today.........


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2006)

If I am not mistaken, the amonia in tobacco helps draw out the venom and make the pain and swelling go away (I guess like the bite/sting pens).  Vinegar and baking soda work as well.

Never heard about the catfish, though.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 2, 2006)

Remember my Daddy and Uncle Cleve putting tobacco juice, or ambeer as Cleve would call it, on bee stings many times. Have I ever told y'all how a cat reacts when you spit ambeer in his eyes?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 2, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> I`ve used both techniques and they seem to work.



same here......


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 2, 2006)

Baccer has alot of uses chewing is the best one but you can use it for stings as well


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2006)

A little meat tenderizer works as well


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 4, 2006)

nuttin like a pinch between the cheeck and gum, waitin for a bee to happen a round


----------



## xjd33x (Jun 4, 2006)

my granny used to wipe her snuff juice on me every time I got stung. I don't recall it ever doing any good, but I sure do miss it


----------



## Hardwood man (Jun 12, 2006)

Heard of them both and done them both.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 12, 2006)

Used wet tobacco on stings.  Never heard of using the catfish head, but rubbed the belly of a catfish on catfish stickings and it seemed to work.


----------



## MULE (Jun 12, 2006)

My grandmother swore by putting cutting an onion and putting on a bee sting. She dipped snuff too, and used that sometimes.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 12, 2006)

Dern my old Pappy must have heard it wrong,he used to use a lit pall mall to the sting,it did make you forget about the sting tho.


----------



## short stop (Jun 12, 2006)

both work  for me Bacca /Catfish  but
 Dont know about the  cats head  deal :I've always  just rubbed some slime off the catfish that  poked ya with his fin on the wound -it stops hurting.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 12, 2006)

My mom and dad used it all the time on us as kids.

I've got a pretty strong stomach and sites usually don't get me that bad, but as a kid, I'd rather put up with the pain than to have that crap on me..


----------



## JnT (Jun 14, 2006)

The tobacco really works. The catfish slime is ** on saltwater cats. May work on freshwater I'm not sure.


----------



## brian chambers (Jul 8, 2006)

meat tenenderizer is great for jelly fish


----------



## Getbentrods (Mar 12, 2010)

*samething*



xjd33x said:


> my granny used to wipe her snuff juice on me every time I got stung. I don't recall it ever doing any good, but I sure do miss it



My maw-maw did the samething,Dental sweet snuff!


----------



## david w. (Mar 12, 2010)

My dad does that.When i got bit by a bee,he would take the dip out of his mouth and put it on my arm.Works too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman! Yeah, it works, Every time I get stung by a bee I stick a wad of Red Seal on there, seems to help a good bit. Never heard of the catfish slime in a catfish wound thing, I'll have to give it a try. Those catfish pokes hurt like the dickens.


----------



## packrat (Mar 12, 2010)

*baccer and cat juice*

Moist tobbaco works on insect stings well. As far as getting finned by a catfish, I will swear by slapping its tail-fin on the punture. Just don't get poked again while doing it.


----------



## tnbrute (Mar 12, 2010)

Try a good ol penny, the older the better. Something about the copper, Im not sure why but on a bee sting it the best.


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 12, 2010)

My dad always put snuff on our bee stings seemed to work.


----------



## davis211 (Mar 13, 2010)

Pops would put a wad of Red Man (and sometimes wintergreen alcohol) on mine, laugh and say "ain't that better?" - brings back some good memories from being a kid.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Mar 13, 2010)

Tried all the dip and chew as a kid, but now I keep a small plastic bottle of Clorox at all times in the woods. It will stop the sting and itch really fast.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a little deciphering of what we are doing when putting different things on jellyfish, bee, and wasp stings. Jellyfish and man o war stings are very acid juices burning the skin. Regular household ammonia works very well and stops the pain almost instantly by neutralizing the acid, clorox would do the same. You are still burned by the acid in the tentacles but it stops any more progression of it. Bee and wasp stings get anesthetized by the tobacco juice. Tobacco is a very low grade pain reliever on a site like a sting as such, also it has a high ph and just maybe it will neutralize the sting by a tiny amount getting in the sting site hole. The sting pain goes away pretty quick. Catfish slime........I don't have any idea


----------



## tcward (Mar 13, 2010)

WOODIE13 said:


> A little meat tenderizer works as well



yes sir it does!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2010)

Try dabbing a little of mint flavored toothpaste on wasps, bee, or yellow jacket stings.  It takes the stinging out and the swelling too.  Also dab on toothpaste on mosquito bites as well.  It stops the itching and swelling immediately.  A small tube of mint flavored toothpaste works wonders for these type bites.  It is cheap and doesn't ake up hardly any space.

As to the catfish finning problem.  The best way to take care of that scenario is to fillet the offending catfish, batter it well, then cook to a golden brown.  After eating to your heart's content, then you realize that the finned area on your hand is not hurting so bad anymore.


----------



## germag (Mar 14, 2010)

I use epinephrin for stings.


----------



## butter bass (Jun 15, 2010)

xjd33x said:


> my granny used to wipe her snuff juice on me every time I got stung. I don't recall it ever doing any good, but I sure do miss it



x2 the old powderd kind


----------



## florida boy (Jul 10, 2010)

woodie13 said:


> a little meat tenderizer works as well



x 2 !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't usually have a catfish or meat tenderizer in my pocket with me, but that can of Grizzly is always there in case of a sting.


----------



## jleepeters (Jul 11, 2010)

I just got stung last week and that pinch of skoal sure helped the sting stop hurting and stinging...Well the one on my finger, not the one on my arm but I only put it on one just to see if it made a difference.

Ive always done it but that time I had two spots stung and wanted to see if it really made a difference.

FYI Guinnea wasp hurt like the dickens


----------



## carver (Jul 13, 2010)

I use Jack Daniels black label on all of it.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 14, 2010)

carver said:


> I use Jack Daniels black label on all of it.



I tried that too,,,,,,,,,,,,I seemed to really just forget about the sting,,,the more i drunk the more i forgot about the sting and actually started feeling one with the bee as in........a Buzz feeling.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 14, 2010)

pull the wire off of a pull start lawnmower, weed eater, chainsaw.. get someone to pull it while you hold the end close to the sting.. it will kill the pain and it won't itch.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 15, 2010)

My grandpa used to give his dogs tobbacco for worms, they loved to chew it dont remember them ever having a problem with it ethier, and yes i put some grizz on mine everytime i get stung.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 15, 2010)

t-bacco, meat tenderiser, or baking soda all neutralizes bee sting venom. (make a paste with the MT or Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----)


----------



## deedly (Jul 15, 2010)

I was told by a doctor that the slime of a catfish has a certain type of amino acid that counter acts the venom.


----------



## Jason059 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have heard of people urinating on jellyfish stings, and that would correlate with the ammonia thing... As for tobacco, cat fish slime... PLACEBOS.... ya think it helps, so it seems to feel better. I suppose you could also call a Foxfire friend to "talk the sting out."


----------



## Jason059 (Jul 18, 2010)

And for the record, I was stung approximately two weeks ago by a few yellow jackets. (They took offense to the lawnmower going over their home.) I didn't put ANYTHING on the stings, and they all quit hurting after approx. 10 minutes. They later itched the next day, but had I applied Jelly Worms to the stings right when it happened, I could have then told people, "Hey! Jelly Worms'll do the trick! My stings stopped hurting in just a few minutes!" The fact is, it stops hurting pretty fast. Period. You can put whatever you want on there. And P.S.: Tobacco doesn't kill intestinal worms in dogs. That is stupid and ridiculous. Call Mahaley Lancaster and have her rid them of the parasites. Everyone knows that is how you get rid of worms!


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

I found some with my lawnmower too. They weren't pleased either. Five stings later, I tried the baking soda, did help some. Had a lot of swelling the next day.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mahaley Lancaster .......


 thats pretty good . I've put baccer juice on stings for a long time. I'm sure you are right about it but it makes me feel better.


----------

